# Green Tomato Arms



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

This is what we get when we pick a lot of tomatoes, and the darn stuff is HARD to get off completely! I'm tired of the greenish brown stains on our towels -- besides buying greenish brown colored towels, how do y'all solve the problem of getting the green completely off of your hands and arms? (*Before* they hit the towels!)


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

When I was younger, I picked tomatoes for my grandparents. I'm talking between 30-75 baskets per day (which was a lot for a 12-year-old), so I got really green! My grandmother kept Lava soap (with pumice) at the bathroom sink, and we used bleach for the last little bit of green. Try using a "heavy duty" soap, and double wash your hands (or triple, as necessary). Then splash a little bleach and rinse.

-Joy


----------

